# live plants



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have heard that if you use live plants in your tanks it will help keep algae growth down.Does anyone know if this is true.Thanks.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It actually depends on the plant, some need algae to thrive and soak it up in their roots maintaining a low supply of algae in the tank because the plant uses it. Some plants just create so much it is a hassle for the tank you have to look up your plant choices my friend


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the reply...I will try and find a site that has some info on specific plant types.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

if you have a lot of plants it will adsorb large amounts of nitrate as food. if theres not enough nitrate left over alge can't grow, it needs nitrate as food also.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

in some water conditions algae will grow off or on the plant and sufficate the plant to death due to lack of light... this usually happens with low water circulation...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wont the p's eat the plants tho?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plants will not reduce algae levels


----------

